# Clarity water clairifier



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

hello again P-fury,

I recently bought another big tank, a 125g. I filled it up, then placed my established xp3 and a new xp4 and a new eheim on the tank. all the reading are in check.... amm 0 nitrI 0 nitrA .1 but the water is slightly cloudy. I bought a product called clarity and added 1/2 the recommended dose to the water about 5 mins ago. is there anything else I can do to clear things up? does anyone else have experience with this product?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I wouldn't add anything to a fresh tank, no need to. Once tank establishes itself for a while it will clear on its own.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I wouldn't use any product. I once bought a Crystal Clear Water Clairfier which I found out killed my Piraya.. I was pissed off as heck because it contained methonyl but didn't say it on the label, I then got a new Piraya and is starting off growing it all over. I don't believed in bullshit stuff, I just believe in letting your tank establishes like what Dr.Giggles said and everything should be fine. No need to dose stupid stuff. As long as you got a good filtration unit, good oxygen for your fish, and feed them healthy food, good temperature and do water change weekly... let nature takes it place just like in the wild and everything should be fine!

That's just my experiences with using a product that says " Crystal Clear Water"

When you can't beat the cloudy water, it's time to update your filters and media. Media plays a important part in taking away those cloudy water. Try looking for the right type of Media to put in your canisters that you have.

Hope that helps. Research a product online and read the reviews on the product before you buy it and try it out. I learned the hard way. Some people said it works awesome, and then I found some people that proviced facts that it contained some percentage of methonyl.. yeah.


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

the water is clearing up, about half as bad as it was yesterday. I did a 25% water change last night so we will see how it goes today.


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

did a 25% change today, things are clearing up rapidly...thanks for the suggestions


----------

